# Spanish!



## Peppers_88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Welp, I still have zero luck with Pomps but I always can catch some Spanish! Went to Navarre Pier at 4:30pm and left at 6pm with seven nice sized ones. The biggest being 18 inches and smallest being 14 1/2. Gooood day indeed :thumbup:


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job! Good to see the Spanish are showing up in numbers.


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

Are there any of them in the sound in navarre yet? I had a school of something hit a shrimp under a popping cork hard near woodlawn beach but I wasn't close enough to see what they were.


----------



## Peppers_88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Scoolbubba said:


> Are there any of them in the sound in navarre yet? I had a school of something hit a shrimp under a popping cork hard near woodlawn beach but I wasn't close enough to see what they were.


I tried the sound before I went to the pier and had zero hits, thats when I decided to go to the pier and got more hits than I intended!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

It's good to see the bigger ones coming in!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yum! Love to fillet and cook skin side down on a grill. Baste with butter, lemon, garlic and a few onion slices.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What ya catch em on?


----------



## Peppers_88 (Apr 3, 2014)

devinsdad said:


> Yum! Love to fillet and cook skin side down on a grill. Baste with butter, lemon, garlic and a few onion slices.


Ill definitely have to try that recipe next time!


----------



## Peppers_88 (Apr 3, 2014)

NoMoSurf said:


> What ya catch em on?


I use the medium sized gotcha plugs with yellow heads.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Fat ones !!!

Rick


----------

